# PVC Primer clean-up



## supergeorge1025 (Jun 5, 2005)

PLease help! After installing a new fiberglass bath tub and tiling the wall, I had to adjust the depth of the shower curtain head and cut a piece of PVC... Long story short, when I repaired the shower head a little of the Purple PVC primer dripped on the tub and won't come off... Needless to say my wife is P/O'd. Any help on getting this stuff off? Thanks,
George


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Contact the company. I'm guessing that Acetone will be your remedy. If you are really lucky and the release film is still on the tub, denatured alcohol may do the trick.


----------



## nipltwstr (Oct 27, 2005)

Go to plumbing supply (not Lowes,HD) ask for Hercules Hands wipes. They're like baby wipes but for harder chemicals. I once had a helper drop a can in front of a tub and the mess was unbelievable. It took him about 2 hours but you couldn't tell. 
Your little spot shouldn't take but a few minutes scrubing with those.But not sure effectiveness if it has been a while.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

Use clear primer next time


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Nail polish remover (acetone type) also should do it.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## Matt48 (Nov 27, 2005)

*PVC Clean-up*

I also got some pvc primer on fiberglass tub. Got almost all of it off, but pits were left in fiberglass with purple showing in pits. Any ideas about repairing small pits in fiberglass?


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Small pits and scratches in fiberglas tubs can be repaired with white enamel touch-up liquid made for repairing appliances. I've used it for years.
It dries a bright white, like enamel appliance finishes, but it dries hard as a rock. It's available at most appliance stores, etc. It comes with a little cap brush applicator like nail polish.
Clean and dry (I use a hair dryer) the pits thoroughly, and dab a bit of touch-up liquid on the spot. Clean up the edges with a Q-tip dipped in acetone (nail polish remover).
Let it dry overnight. It will shrink a bit. Apply a second coat if necessary.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## jstew (Nov 11, 2009)

*perfect for clean up*

Goo-B-Gone xtreme you can get it at walmart you cant even tell it was ever there after u use that stuff


----------

